# Streamer Mid Provo



## old prospector (Apr 24, 2010)

What are some good streamer patterns for the middle Provo? Thanks in advance for any advice...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Woolly bugger in black, brown, and olive.


----------

